# Wanted: Maui 2/21 and 2/22



## melissy123 (Jan 7, 2015)

Any size unit in any area of Maui for two adults for two nights, 2/21 and 2/22


----------



## dltorrisi (Jan 7, 2015)

Sent you a PM


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 7, 2015)

Still looking, turned down the offer of paying $350 a night.


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Still looking. Willing to pay more than the forum allows.


----------

